# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek gezondheidsinformatie

## Njoy

Beste forumleden, 

Voor een wetenschappelijk onderzoek van de Rijksuniversiteit Groningen heb ik nog deelnemers nodig. Ik zou het erg waarderen als u mij hierbij zou willen helpen. Het onderzoek bestaat uit het beantwoorden van vragen over gezondheid en het lezen van een kort nieuwsbericht.

Het invullen van deze vragenlijst zal ongeveer 10-15 minuten duren. Onder alle deelnemers verloot ik 5x een waardebon ter waarde van 50,-. 

U kunt deelnemen aan dit onderzoek door op de volgende link te klikken: 

https://ugroningenbss.qualtrics.com/...D04rihfVkoq9BH


Alvast bedankt voor uw hulp.

Groeten Florentine

----------

